# new year



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok we about to go into another new yr ,, and another new president ,, but to all out there ,, how are u gonna treat the new yr ,, i don't mean parties and such ,, but ,, rv plans ,, gonna travel more ,, less??? For all the fulltimers ,, how are u gonna react for the new yr ,, go more places??? stay put longer??? 
I just want to hope that all of u have a great new yr and hopefully we can continue our great rv life style ,, more so for the fulltimers ,, they get the most out of our way of life ,, but to all on here ,, have  a safe and very good new yr ,, and may the new yr bring us more freedom of travel and rv fun ,,,
HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE 
   :approve:  :approve:


----------



## LEN (Dec 29, 2008)

Re: new year

I'm planning on the change in travel, being in the DP for about three months starting about the 15th if the snow will let me down I-5 to get to the warmer weather. Rather than spending more time in Hawaii or in Mexico. Now that the wife is in her second year of retirement we have the time. Now if I could figure out some way to get the IRS off my back I wouldn't even need to come back to home base till I felt the need.

LEN


----------



## utmtman (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: new year

I hope to quit the workamping and hit the road and do some site seeing but not sure if I can afford to do that just yet.  Will know more after the first of the year.      If not than I will got back to Washington, probably back to Arizona both as workamping jobs, than to Utah for the winter and that just about says it all.   It will be a duplicate of this year with the exception of the wintering in Utah.
Len what does IRS have to do with traveling?  Than again maybe I dont want to know.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: new year

My New Year wish is to hit the road again as planned


----------



## cwishert (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: new year

Well I hope to be in the MH as much as possible this year.  We will start next week going to Lake Texana for my sister in laws wedding.  Will be spending the weekend from Friday through Sunday.  She will be getting married Saturday at a Gazebo at the lake and then we will have the reception at a hall next to the park.  John says after that we will have to stay home for a few weeks but I'm sure if the weather is good he will not have a hard time getting back in and going again.  Hope to spend the week in it in June to go to Las Vegas.  That will be a maybe though depending on "our economy" not necessessarily the public economy.  You know how things come up!  Well I hope everyone has a great New Year and that we all look to the future in a positive and productive way.  You know if you worry about what might happen then it probably will happen.  If you decide how you want things to happen then you can probably make them happen.


----------



## LEN (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: new year

With all the data being sent for the april 15 dead line we need to return to get that data to the Accountant/Tax preparer and get it off to the IRS.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: new year

Our wish for the New Year is to retire and get to do some traveling. Moved our retirement date from February to July. If not then I guess it will be the following year before we get to hunt some of you jokers down  :laugh: 
Happy New Year and good health and wealth to all our friends here at RV USA !!!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: new year

I have to say ditto to some of what has been said. I do wish the best for all in the up coming year, as 730 has stated we have a new President (not my choice) buy never the less he is and we must support him in order to keep the freedom we hold dear. I just hope he can keep the fuel & gas down so we all can get out more, stay longer, and enjoy it more. So having said that I wish everyone a very happy new year and if you are going to party and drink have a desinated driver and stay alive. God bless you all.


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: new year

We have two seasonal sites at Smith Mountain Lake (VA) and have camped four times in our class C since the close of the season at the lake.  We have renewed our lease on our two sites and our boat slip and hope to continue doing what we have been doing.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: new year

My New Year wish is to stay healthy.  My second wish is all my friends on this site stay healthy.  My third wish is that I hit the lottery.  My fourth wish is that one of my friends on this site hits the lottery and remembers that I am their friend.......


----------



## big bilko (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: new year

ALL HAVE A HAPPY AND SAFE NEW YEAR.We are heading off on a three week trip to Mount Gambier which is about a seven hour trip from home It is a rv park right on the beach and will give a report when we arrive. I will be taking my laptop with me so my user name will be little bilko.Minister of war has packed the van to the ceiling and this will be the first time we will be taking a toad on a purpose built trailer with rack fo a electric scooter.I just hope we are not overloaded.Been meaning to go over a weighbridge but every one we pass is closed.  will speak to you all next year. regards  BIG BILKO


----------



## C Nash (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: new year

Well my Ney Year wish of hitting the road want happen until I get the slide motor replaced. Everything happens for a reason.   Hope all have great health and a safe and happy new year. :approve:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: new year

Nash ,, do as i do ,, don't put out the slide   .. wait i don't have any slides ,, ok strike that last remark ,, sorry ,, i am just geting the to go flu ,, as u are ,, no harm meant ,, and hope u get it fixed soon ,, we are tired of u posting on here ,, u need to get out and go  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: ,, really to all ,, be safe and Nash ,, u know i was just kidding u ,, but agian let's keep it that way next yr ,, kid one another ,, and have fun on here ,, and out rving ,, it's the only way to live life ,,, as my saying goes ,, " NO PROBLEMS "  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: new year

Hey Rod, that's what makes this such a great forum.  We can kid and have a good laugh while getting help with rv problems.  :approve:  Know all will be glad when I hit the road and keep my opinions to myself. :laugh:  :laugh:  Agree with you hope next year is as great here as this has been. :approve:  Me, I'm just a poor ole country boy with poor ways and trying to survive.   :bleh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: new year

well I have to agree with both of you. This is the best forum I have been on , I have give and taken a lot of ribbing and that what makes this site so great. Nash , your opinions are needed here to keep Rod straight. But if you want to throw him a curve mention the magic word and he will go wimp. anyway I just hope we all are still around to enjoy each other comments and I hope the new year is bright and eventful and safe for all.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: new year

Have to agree with Hollis. Best forum around.  And want to give a special Happy New Year to our friend ARCHER. Who continues to play the lottery and will remember his friends when he wins !!!! :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: new year

Hope Archer remembers to share   :laugh: . 
Shadow, I saw in one of your post that you have changed your retirement.   Better go ahead and retire while the gas price is down. :laugh: 
Hollis, It will take us all to keep Rod straight.  
HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: new year

who ??? Me??? .. am i that bad??? ,, yes i am  :laugh: ,, but to all have a very happy new yr ,, and a safe one ,, and may the new one bring us all closer together as rver's ,,, also ,, i might get some flack over this ,, but please pray for our new president ,, and ask that he makes all the right moves to keep us going as a country ,, and also as rver's ... He is after all ,, the new pres ,, (not by me ) but all of u that feel as i do ,, we must support him ,, and hope for the best ... HAPPY NEW YEAR  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: new year

Rod, I see by your map you have been all around Alabama but don't have it colored in.   You do know that we have a great BEACH :laugh: dont you.   i see you need 82 more post before midnight.  HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: new year

well nash ,, u are right ,, i have not been to alabama ,, i have passed thru it though ,, but never stayed there ,, and i feel i can't color in my map ,, if i only pass thru   ,, but u'r right ,, u got some awsome beaches ,, i have looked them up ,, and as soon as the wife retires (with all her money) ,, i hope to hit every beach that there is ,, who knows i might even convert the MH to sail on the high seas ,, that way i can hit the big islands of the caribean and such    :laugh:  :laugh: 
Take care ,, 
HAPPY NEW YR 
 :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: new year

HAPPY NEW YEAR,HAPPY NEW YEAR, HAPPY NEW YEAR, HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE RVers OUT THERE, AND let do like 730 has asked us to do for the new presz. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: new year

Believe Hollis is getting started early :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: new year

Rod, what you mean you haven't spent a night in Alabama    You mean that night in jail didn't count    :evil:  :evil:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: new year

yes I am Nash, can't wait till????? what time do I drop,  oh the ball drop, thank Maria  for the reminder, OH I will drop later  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: new year

Well, I'm out of here. :laugh:  Stired the pot with Hollis and Rod.   :evil:  :laugh:  Talk to ya'll NEXT YEAR Yea Haw ya'll want have to put up with me until NEXT YEAR :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: new year

well it's next yr ,, nash ,, so ,, now what ,, btw didn't make the 2000 post ,, but i am gonna try before the 3rd  :approve:  :approve: ,, btw ,, gonna go ck out the new indoor water park that opened up in severville last month ,, who know i just might have to get the body board outaa moths balls 4 months early  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## LEN (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: new year

Gunna see if I can rely in 2008 after it's 2009.
LOOK AT the reply times.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: new year

AH nuts the reply is in another time zone,  LOL

NOT midnight yet here.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: new year

happy new year everyone. now that the sun is up and I can see I made though another year. I hope this year is as good or better than last year for all of us RVers.


----------



## utmtman (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: new year

Happy New Year to all.  Wish you all the best in this new year.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: new year

Well it's 2009 so I'm back :laugh:  Rod, just can't see a water park in Tenn even if it's inside and heated. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: new year

well nash i did go ck it out ,, but one BIG catch to it ,, to use the water park ,, u have to rent one of their rooms ,, oh they are spaciuos and all ,, refer ,, full kitchen ,, and on and on ,, kinda like a condo ,, but they charge 149.00 a night ,, that is based on 3 people ,, and a min stay of 3 nights ,, but u also get the water park and a buffet dinner with u'r stay ,, not really to bad ,, hell the rv park in MB is 71.00 a night ,, and no buffet    :laugh: ,, but the water park was very warm inside ,, about 90 or better ,, and they said that the water is heated to 86 ,, now i can handle that ,,, one other thing ,, if i do go ,, i'll prolly stand out in the crowd ,, all those people there looked like they were ghost ,,, i have a almost summer tan as of now      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: new year

$78.00 Buffet?


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: new year

Rod, why have a kitchen/kitchenette if you get free buffet? ANYWAY that still a little high for my blood. Just look how much u can save for MB if you didn't go there and spend 149.00 :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: new year

Well, I checked with a private CG in Key West Fl. and they wanted 97 a night and that did not include taxes.  West is looking better each day.  Now if I can just find someone to rewind the armature or a place that will just sell the armature for the slide motor


----------

